# Bright, but sheer blush for an NC20



## winterphobic (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm looking a bit dull and drab as of late.  I'm looking for a blush that will brightne up my skin tone.  Something that is kind of bright (but not too in your face) that is sheer.  It can have sheen , but not frosty.

TIA for your recomendations


----------



## user79 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm kind of not understanding how a blush can be bright but sheer at the same time? Do you mean like a more strong color, instead of something subtle color-wise?


----------



## winterphobic (Feb 20, 2008)

Well..I guess I'm looking for something to brighten up my sallow skin. Something with colour and but not too bright, like a clown.
I have no idea how to describe what I mean.


----------



## iluvmac (Feb 20, 2008)

Try Mac Well Dressed, it's got a satin finish, so it's not frosty at all. It will give you a "bonne mine", like the French say!


----------



## lethaldesign (Feb 20, 2008)

I would try one of the Sheertone blushes. It really depends what color you are looking for though... Pinch Me is my fave blush ever. Its a dirty coral rose color that gives the cheeks a beautiful flush when applied lightly. Pink Swoon is also a great one if you are going for pink cheeks.

If you don't like the Sheertone finish, Satin finishes are also very nice. Cubic is a great neutral pink.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 20, 2008)

Most powder blushes can be sheered down with your application. I'd say pick up the most bright colour you can find (if you can get to a pro store Azalea would be awesome). Frankly Scarlet is a really nice red.


----------



## soulstar (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm a NC20/NC25 and I use SpringSheen.  It's a sheertone shimmer blush.  It looks like a coral color with gold shimmer.  It's not shimmery that much but with the right light application it shows up as a very natural flush.  It gives you a nice glow as well.  It's my favorite that I've tried so far! Hope this helps =)


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah I was going to say Pink Swoon or Springsheen... or Benefit Dandelion as a non-Mac alternative, It's really buildable and so pretty.


----------



## mariecinder (Feb 20, 2008)

Like Knoxydoll said, any blush can be sheer with the right application! Right now I'm loving Pink Swoon and Springsheen. Applied lightly with a fluffy brush they add just a touch of color and shimmer.


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Feb 20, 2008)

Have you tried any of the blushcremes?  Just got into them and totally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 LOVE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 them!  I live pretty far from the nearest MAC store or counter so I buy almost everything online---when I ordered the blushcremes, I thought, what have I done?  They're so bright in the container!  But they sheer out beautifully.  

Right now, my favorite is Sweet William but I also have Posey, which is VERY bright in the container, and Ladyblush.  Brit Wit is on its way.  I'm NW15-20 and prefer cool colors.  Posey might work for you, or perhaps one of the others.


----------



## ms_bloom (Feb 21, 2008)

I agree that any good powder blush can be sheer with the right brush - the 187 if you have it. I second the rec for Dandelion, it isn't dark but just brightens the whole face. Best way to get bright and sheer is a cream or gel-cream blush (I'm thinking the Stila push-ups), or even a stain if you can get those to work.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Feb 21, 2008)

PINK SWOON! I have your coloring and i had the same problem, i was looking dull, pink swoon is sheer so you can layer it from a touch of bright pink to more and more intensity. I LOVE this blush, as well as fashion frenzy from fafi, but you need a light hand with that one


----------



## lara (Feb 21, 2008)

Nars Desire. It's vibrant sweetie pink in the pan, but has a lovely translucency when blushed onto your skin.


----------



## candidilyme (Feb 21, 2008)

i did my roomate's gf's makeup this mornign and she's nc 20, i used light flush msf and it gave her like a very subtle glow about her face and it looked very natural too


----------



## XShear (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm a NW20, and use NARS Mata Hari as my "look awake and fresh" blush. 

Using a light hand, it's gorgeous!


----------



## VioletB (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_Most powder blushes can be sheered down with your application. I'd say pick up the most bright colour you can find (if you can get to a pro store Azalea would be awesome). Frankly Scarlet is a really nice red._

 
Oooh I have Azalea it is beautiful!!  If I use a 187 brush I can get it on really super sheer.


----------



## anshu7 (Feb 23, 2008)

for a cheaper alternative try loreal blush delice in ginger snap.i am nc 25 and i love it.u can also try bobbi brown pink raspberry pot rouge.its beautiful


----------



## seabird (Feb 23, 2008)

cubic gives me a natural glow (i'm nc15) with a tiny amount of product, so i'm sure you could build it up. or use light flush over the top? both give me a lovely natural glow.


----------



## frocher (Feb 23, 2008)

......


----------

